
Spy Agency Consensus Grows That Russia Hacked D.N.C - tlrobinson
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/27/us/politics/spy-agency-consensus-grows-that-russia-hacked-dnc.html
======
deftnerd
I can easily imagine that state hackers in Russia would want to penetrate the
DNC. It's full of great political information on one of their rivals.

Releasing it? I'm not sure if that is traditional spy craft.

Julian Assange has hinted that the WikiLeaks dump was originally sourced from
an insider.

It's not impossible that BOTH narratives are true.

Conspiracy theories:

I'm not entirely convinced that it was Russia. They point to an IP address
that is a proxy server in Russia. If it was Russia, wouldn't they put the
proxy server in another jurisdiction to throw people off the trail?

~~~
planck01
> Releasing it?

Why not. Governments hack each other to get an edge. Sometimes to just know
what is going on, sometimes for silent diplomatic 'cheating'. And if they
think they would benefit, I am quite sure its not above Putin to release it
for propaganda reasons.

------
my_first_acct
Excerpt from the article:

The Crowdstrike report ... concludes that the Federal Security Service, known
as the F.S.B., entered the committee’s networks last summer.

The G.R.U., a competing, military intelligence unit, was a later arrival.
Investigators believe it is the G.R.U. that has played a bigger role in
releasing the emails.

(end of quote)

One has to wonder: who else was wandering through the DNC's computers?

~~~
fleitz
The emails only confirm what everyone already knew. It was like Snowden, a
shock only to those who weren't paying attention.

------
wallace_f
>But intelligence officials have cautioned that they are uncertain whether the
electronic break-in at the committee’s computer systems was intended as fairly
routine cyberespionage — of the kind the United States also conducts around
the world — or as part of an effort to manipulate the 2016 presidential
election.

Does this bother anyone else? I appreciate that the NYTimes is willing to
print an admission that the US also plays rough in cyberspace, but only
probably because public awareness of this already exists. It appears as an
attempt to setup the possibility that this hack was not "fairly routine
cyberespionage which the US also does" which is apparently OK, according to
the NYTimes, but as possibly some other type of malicious hacking.

So what they're saying is: Nation state hacking is OK, as long as it abides by
some untold, arbitrary guidelines, but we're not sure yet as journalists yet
how to spin this any further.

